# Pinarello Galileo 2006



## 40dave (Oct 20, 2005)

Has anyone any info on the weight of the 2006 Pinarello Galileo (frame and fork)
Got an estimate with a built up on wrenchscience of a 2005 but would like to compare with the new 7005 T6 aluminium of the 2006.
Thanks 

40dave


----------



## austinct1 (Oct 28, 2005)

Don't have any info on the weight, but If you are planning to build it up I think it only comes as a complete bike (from any dealer).


----------



## 40dave (Oct 20, 2005)

*Info found*



austinct1 said:


> Don't have any info on the weight, but If you are planning to build it up I think it only comes as a complete bike (from any dealer).


Got the weight finally last week directly from Pinarello by e-mail.
I know that the 2006 Galileo comes as a complete package with Shimano and Most components but my local bike store is willing to buy the bike and build it up exactly like I want it.


----------

